# enlisting in reserves



## silverhorse86 (17 Sep 2002)

if i go to the recruiters in february do you think it would be possible to make the summer course?


----------



## Korus (17 Sep 2002)

In theory, yes, in practice, don‘t bet on it. Go as early as you possibly can, since though they claim the average is 2-4 months, It can take much longer. Took me 10 months from the day I dropped off my papers to the day I was sworn in. I‘ve known of other people to take longer.. (and conversly, some to get in very quickly, like 2 months..)


----------



## logistik (17 Sep 2002)

it has been 7 months for me and I just got my testing dates.


----------



## silverhorse86 (17 Sep 2002)

so i guess its different for everyone eh?


----------



## Tadpole8 (18 Sep 2002)

I walked into the Recruiting office last sept. ,
 Just yesterday I finished my last PT test.Thats over a year, as I hope to attend basic in NOV.
Realistically be prepared to wait a while.


----------



## combat_medic (18 Sep 2002)

What‘s up with this? When I joined (originally in Edmonton) about 4 years ago, it was only about 4-5 weeks from handing in the initial paperwork to being ON basic. Maybe it‘s because I was persistent and annoying to the recruiters    (calling a few times a week). I‘ve heard stories that it can take up to a year, and I know of some people that have been successfully recruited in less than a week, so just try to make your appointments on time, get your paperwork in, and try to follow up with the people you can talk to. I don‘t know any better advice than that.


----------



## Pikache (18 Sep 2002)

Do it ASAP so that you can maybe do your BMQ during spring, then your SQ and MOC courses in summer.


----------



## rolandstrong (18 Sep 2002)

here for the Western area a hold has been placed on all new recruiting by batallion due to financial constraints. Basically, DND west has gone over budget 25%, and a decision was made to conserve funds for training currently parading personnel. i have been in the loop for 5 months now, and pending, but in in process. Anyone enrolling in June has not even been looked at yet, and apparently won‘t be until an executive decision to continue enrollments. To add to this huge delay, CFRC is short staffed (clerks) to process files, so batallion is moving groups of them around to get the paper work moving  in busy centres. I was told that paper movement will begin again in October, but files will still be pending until more funds become available. 

Note that this is specific to the reserves.

Ducimus


----------



## combat_medic (18 Sep 2002)

i know that certain units have reached their maximum recruitment allotment, but i also know that our unit swore in 15 new guys just last week, so it can‘t be a brigade-wide thing. what unit were you planning on joining?


----------



## silverhorse86 (18 Sep 2002)

4 RCR its an infantry reserve in london ontario. Does the location of the regiment mean anything for joining?


----------



## rolandstrong (19 Sep 2002)

I am going back to the Seaforths here in Vancouver, but if your unit enrolled 15, they must have initially applied before June...which means they were in process. I was just told yesterday that I am being processed, meaning I am going through. The restriction is a brigade wide thing according to CFRC. This came down from command.


----------



## combat_medic (19 Sep 2002)

the Seaforths, really? You‘ve chosen an excellent unit, I must say      . But I haven‘t heard anything about this recruiting restriction. I‘ll give a call to a friend of mine at CFRC and see what the heck is happening.


----------



## rolandstrong (19 Sep 2002)

Cool. Thanks medic...

I am in a little bit of a different category for a couple of reasons with my recruiting, as I am returning to the Seaforths ( I was a private in 1993/94), and I am applying as an officer. I am in regular contact with both the regiment and CFRC, so I am pretty sure about the budget stuff. Too bad really, I went down to the regiment and there were 4 of us on the same night (at stand to a couple of weeks ago) all with previous mititary experience wanting in. I was the most fortunate, as the other guys were basically told that the chances are slim for a while.

You would think something could be done to support former service members coming back. Sure saves costs in the long run (with training, etc.).


----------



## combat_medic (19 Sep 2002)

AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHH ANOTHER OFFICER!!!

sorry about that, but our unit right now has more junior officers than NCOs... it‘s like a plague. There are more 2Lts now than MCpls and Sgts combined! What we really need is junior leadership. We have so many officers with so few positions that they‘re trying to make an OCdt a section commander!!! Anyone ever hear of that before?


----------



## BestOfTheBest (19 Sep 2002)

Hi,
I have a question
I droped my papers like in the begning of september and they said the will call me in october because thats when the GGFG start recurting but my question is what if like they take lonegr then october? then     can i call them and ask how is my file doing or something because i really can‘t wait to get in and when they do call, would they call and tell me when my test are or what?


----------



## combat_medic (19 Sep 2002)

OK, just talked to CFRC Vancouver, and they said that there was a hold for the reserves over the summer because all the units were stood down, but now they‘re getting everyone‘s files processed, so the process is speeding up greatly... stay tuned.

For the GGFG guy, a good piece of advice for anything, especially job interviews; If they say they‘ll call you and they don‘t, give them a couple days, then call them. It shows that you‘re still interested. Just don‘t call them every day or they‘ll hunt you down and kill you.


----------



## Korus (19 Sep 2002)

Heh heh heh, actually, combat medic, the reserve recruiters kept telling us to call the CFRC recruiters a couple times a week, so they‘d get sick of our voices and process our applications as quickly as possible to get rid of us...


----------



## silverhorse86 (19 Sep 2002)

its just im half a credit away from haveing grade 10 and i cant go and enlist until i get that half credit.   :crybaby:


----------



## BestOfTheBest (20 Sep 2002)

I can‘t wait for that phone call


----------



## rolandstrong (24 Sep 2002)

Yeah, it is a bit strange that there is a big quest on for junior officers. I actually was going back as an NCM, which I was before, but I was recommended to pursue the officer path, as my degree qualifies me. Some of our 2lt‘s are moving around aswell. I think they may be filling in shortfalls in the administrative process. I am not sure on this, but entry officers are paid less than Mcpl clerks, for example, so there could be a bit of this going on.

It takes a while for people to become an NCO, and with the attrition rate in the reserves, the minimum 3 years of dedicated courses and training to become a Mcpl is a stretch for some people. Add to this a limited number of spaces on courses due to cutbacks, time gets stretched to 4-5 years (as reserve courses are running in the summer). 

I agree that we need more NCO‘s, but also think the OCT‘s and 2Lt‘s are increasing to fill in gaps the military is not able to replace with NCO‘s. Perhaps this is the thinking, anyway. CFRC did tell me they are on a push for more officers.....

  :mg:


----------



## combat_medic (24 Sep 2002)

Actually, 2Lts are paid less than senior Ptes. 

As for them recruiting officers to fill the NCM shortfall, it‘s not a viable alternative. The kind of training that officers receive, in no way prepares them to lead a section. After getting just 6 weeks of training, I wouldn‘t trust ANYONE to lead a section. It‘s like handing a leadership role to a recruit right out of basic, without any trade training. Yes, I know that generally officers are a little older, and have university degrees and all, but my going to university didn‘t make me any better of a leader, or of a soldier. That‘s the exact reason why it takes 3-4 years to get on your leadership course; because they want you to have some experience soldiering before they just hand you command. That‘s also why the leadership course is 12 weeks long and very difficult.

The whole purpose of officers is to lead larger formations of troops, under the direction of the NCOs. If some new 2Lt or OCdt with no time in and 1 course started to tell me how to do my job, I would laugh in their face, and rightly so! If I went to a senior infantryman and told him how to do his job, I would expect the same reaction. Also, the section level tactics, weapons training, drill lessons, and so on are lacking from officer training enough that it makes it completely unfeasable to have them replace NCOs.

Sorry, don‘t mean to get off on a rant, but I‘ve seen some very shoddy officers attempt to lead troops, often with disastrous consequences. Senior NCOs are there for a reason, and are the most valuable asset a unit can have.


----------



## rolandstrong (24 Sep 2002)

I hear ya medic....and I wholly agree.

Needless to say, I think the paper pushers up top see it from a paper more than practical perspective, and officers sound (on paper) like they can lead, even though, as you and I know, there is lot more that goes into becoming a section/platoon leader than a 12 week course. I think the push to having in-experienced officers leading sections is a recruiting issue, and there are big retention issues going on.

If there were greater incentives (education, benefits, training) for good NCM‘s to become good NCO‘s,  we may see more junior leadership....but how long before that happens? I know retention is a primary issue in the reserves....


----------



## silverhorse86 (25 Sep 2002)

so back to my question will i be able to make it into the summer training program if i enlist at the beginning of februaury?


----------



## Pikache (26 Sep 2002)

Are you going for the reserves or regs?

If reserves, you probably won‘t get all 3 recruit courses before september.
Usually your local unit will run BMQ either on weekends or through high school coop in spring, then send you off for SQ and MOC training in summer.
But if you don‘t make it for BMQ in spring, they‘ll send you to BMQ and SQ training in summer.


----------



## Korus (26 Sep 2002)

The sooner you do it, the sooner you will get in. Go talk to the recruiters, and ask them if you can apply before you get that half credit, then show them an updated transcript when you get it. They might not let you, but it‘s worth a shot if you really want to join the reserves.


----------



## silverhorse86 (26 Sep 2002)

ok i will try that this weekend


----------



## Argyll_2347 (28 Sep 2002)

I signed up the end of January 2002 and got onto the summer BMQ/SQ course at Meaford.


----------



## silverhorse86 (29 Sep 2002)

yeah thats when i plan on going. the end of january beginning of february


----------



## azzkikr (6 Oct 2002)

How many Grade 10 credits do you need? I forget      Wasn‘t it around 5 or something?


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Oct 2002)

I think you need 15 credits total.


----------



## combat_medic (7 Oct 2002)

Every province is different because credits are weighted differently. You‘ll have to talk to a recruiter in YOUR province to get a definitive answer.


----------



## portcullisguy (8 Oct 2002)

Easy way to solve it is to write the GED if you qualify.  In Ontario you mus tbe at least 19, and have been out of school for 2 years, I think.  The GED is equivalent to high school.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (13 Oct 2002)

When I went to join up, I was only in Grade 10 and required 3 more credits for the required amount.  BUT, I would have those by the time I would conduct my training if I passed my classes.

I believe that the issue was the aptitude test.  It was designed for people with an education that is higher than Grade 10.  They told me that if I fail, I couldn‘t take it for another year.

Well, here I am now, passed my aptitude test (along with all my other tests).  I had also achieved the credits and was shipped off to Meaford last summer for BMQ/SQ!     :warstory:


----------



## silverhorse86 (14 Oct 2002)

so your saying i can go before i get the needed credits as long as i would be getting them before i start training?


----------



## Ian (15 Oct 2002)

You should be able to get ‘conditional acceptance‘ from the recruiting centre.. they‘ll just stipulate one of the conditions as an academic condition. In your case, getting the required credits.

I can‘t see it being a problem; you should speak to a recruiter to make sure.


----------



## silverhorse86 (15 Oct 2002)

ok thanx  :warstory:


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Oct 2002)

Evergreen I hope you get in to the Bull Winkle‘s,
good unit, another track yes there is a differance 
between the Army of the East and the West.

The East get‘s all the kit, money,course‘s and posting‘s.
Alawy‘s has been and alway‘s will be.

The Puzzle Palace treat‘s the reserve‘s out west 
as peon‘s due to the fact we don‘t vote thier way!


----------



## Korus (30 Oct 2002)

LOL! Gotta love politics.


----------

